# New Russian Watches Here Soon.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Lots of new ones coming in , including these :


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

What is that Roy? Us men can stand Roman numerals


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The brand is "Rekord" and they do some nice stuff.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Any divers/sports types in amongst them Roy, or are they all dressy types? The one shown isn't at all to my taste but it looks to be well made and finished







. What sort of price range are the in?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I assume that's qtz Roy? Do they do mechanicals?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes it is quartz Paul and they do have some mechanicals too.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm going to get a Poljot soon, I hope.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> Any divers/sports types in amongst them Roy, or are they all dressy types? The one shown isn't at all to my taste but it looks to be well made and finished . What sort of price range are the in?


Can't remember quite what I have ordered,







but theres quite a lot of different ones.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Rekord are popular in Poland and are often sold alongside Vostok.

I have had a few and they are very well put together and they also have some real good lookers in their range, it'll be interesting to see what models you have ordered


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

> it'll be interesting to see what models you have ordered


Me too,


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

What about some of these Roy? Are they in the UK? I've seen them in Polish jewellers, they look nice


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not seen them before mark, I'll enquire.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I agree with Mark - a real looker.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Garry said:


> I agree with Mark - a real looker.


Here's a treat for you then Garry 

They do more tasteful colour combinations!


----------

